# Wanted high powered 1000+ bhp GTR?



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello guys!

Looking for well spec’d GTR running 1000 bhp plus!

Please drop me dm!

Thank you


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

I may have mine up for sale shortly, 
MY12 - Full respray - Snapper Rocks Blue (BMW)
Built 3.8 Engine - Heads and Valves all done
BL1300X Turbo Kit (Rockys old kit this DONE 1650 bhp and 1/4 8.4s you know it's quick)
Boost Logic Inlet Manifold with 1400cc injectors
16 Plate Xtreme Clutch - Circlips etc all done
All that needs doing is the Box 

Do the box and unleash the torque which is currently capped if you want really high BHP then fueling needs sorting as well

Apart from that it's good


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

dtox said:


> I may have mine up for sale shortly,
> MY12 - Full respray - Snapper Rocks Blue (BMW)
> Built 3.8 Engine - Heads and Valves all done
> BL1300X Turbo Kit (Rockys old kit this DONE 1650 bhp and 1/4 8.4s you know it's quick)
> ...


pm sent


----------



## somerandomguy (Feb 17, 2021)

dtox said:


> I may have mine up for sale shortly,
> MY12 - Full respray - Snapper Rocks Blue (BMW)
> Built 3.8 Engine - Heads and Valves all done
> BL1300X Turbo Kit (Rockys old kit this DONE 1650 bhp and 1/4 8.4s you know it's quick)
> ...


can you send me the full specs of your 1000hp GTR,I am look to build one


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

Still on the look out 👀


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s been a few for sale of late, it might be worth posting, yr,budget,colour,miles etc your looking for and somebody might be able to point you in the right direction👍


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

Skint said:


> There’s been a few for sale of late, it might be worth posting, yr,budget,colour,miles etc your looking for and somebody might be able to point you in the right direction👍


My budget will allow for CBA or DBA model.
Ideally looking for a street weapon and not too fussed on the colour as long as it’s in good condition 😎


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There's been a black cba on eBay for a while £40k
900-1000 potential, tiz on the list of that bothers you.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Litchfields got a beauty in, another litchfield car on trader or eBay, can’t remember now.


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

Still looking 👀


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Probably best to state budget,year,etc etc


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

